# [Fri 27th Jul 2012] Time Tunnel - Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B, 60s Beat - Canterbury Arms (London)



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2012/07/...a-soul-and-sixties-at-the-brixton-canterbury/


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2012)

me and some friends are coming  ...going to have to tape the lympic opening ceremony though  no urban cheapskate guest list is there?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 24, 2012)

ska invita said:


> me and some friends are coming  ...going to have to tape the lympic opening ceremony though  no urban cheapskate guest list is there?


 
£3 is cheap for everybody......

doesn't really get moving 'til 10pm (although occasionally surprised by at getting a crowd in before then).....earlier if you want a drink and listen to good tunes. Bar prices reasonable....

the more the merrier, see you there......


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> £3 is cheap for everybody......


 
yeah i know... always on the look our for saving a quid here or there or though  ... looking forward to it


----------

